# Halloween Horror Nights 2012 - Universal Monsters Remix music?



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Okay, if anyone can get me good recordings of the remixes used in this maze, you will be my hero.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Nevermind! Found it! And it's amazing!

It's called "Monsters of Drumstep" by Figure.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Music is hard to hear, but the Haunt is sick.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Whoa!
"Figure" makes some sick Dubstep music. It gets a bit repetitive after a while but the kids/teens, will eat this sh*t up!


----------

